# Killam Ranch Monster



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't know the story, but got this e-mail today. Nice Buck. Said it was a bow kill off the Killam Ranch. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, don't know what else to say.


----------



## PenaII (Oct 22, 2012)

Heard it scored in 220 range, purdy nice!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck, prob was a 190s last yr....WW


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

SSST said:


> Wow, don't know what else to say.


 that pretty much sums it up....outstanding buck.....


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

its an alright buck I guess, I'd have held out for a bigger one...just sayin


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought that on the Killam Ranch, you couldnt shoot a trophy until after sometime in December...


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> I thought that on the Killam Ranch, you couldnt shoot a trophy until after sometime in December...


I believe you are Right..but, there might be an exception to someone with one of them "Thick O' Check Books".







...King Kong Buck!!

Mark..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

If thats low fence, that could be a new world record typical.


----------



## good old guthro (Sep 17, 2012)

very nice


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Redfishr said:


> If thats low fence, that could be a new world record typical.


It is low fence. I think it is around 50,000 acres but still low fence.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

I just ****** myself


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If it was killed on the Killam Laredo ranch and it scores 220 that buck cost $40,000.00 according to the price list on their website. 

Wish I could win the lottery lol. Man that's an awesome buck.

TH


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome deer.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

He's listed here, shows some of the measurements:

http://www.colablanca.com/home/leaderboard/archery-leaders/archery-low-fence/3157-jed-brown.html

Awesome buck, I always tend to compare bucks to Stuart Stedman's buck from 1990 and this one is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> If thats low fence, that could be a new world record typical.


not likley... B&C only likes the "net" score. It looks like it will net over 200" though, which would make it a new state record.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Weak G-1s and not enough mass. should have waited another year. Do you agree Kyle?


----------



## DMcVay (Oct 23, 2012)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> I thought that on the Killam Ranch, you couldnt shoot a trophy until after sometime in December...


My uncle hunted the killam, and i know on thier pasture there was a rule that only one trophy for the whole pasture could be taken before christmas.


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Usually Mrs. Killam shoots the biggest buck each year............anxious to see what she pulls out of the brush.


----------



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

The entire ranch is 125k acres high fence but is broken up into several low fence pastures. Not sure what the rules are on that particular pasture but last week in the meeting trophies were asked to be.. ,excuse me told to be shot after Dec. 20th. We'll see what happens but either way hell of a buck.


----------



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

Just saw killed on Killman/ Ortiz ranch, not Duval County Ranch, my apologies, they could have completely different rules.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

FREON said:


> Weak G-1s and not enough mass. should have waited another year. Do you agree Kyle?


not only that... but I can't stand it when people bring in these deer that don't even have 6" G5's... I mean, why even bother to put it on the ground?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> not only that... but I can't stand it when people bring in these deer that don't even have 6" G5's... I mean, why even bother to put it on the ground?


 I hear ya....His G5s aren't any longer than his G6s......If that deer would have been on Holden's place it would have got to live a couple of more years and no telling what it would score then....world record maybe


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man oh man, one day...


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

$600 per inch over 170 B&C wow that is a $40000 buck


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Pilar..............wonder if he had 4 yrs of video? Haha


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Do they take Amex?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

How long would you guess those g-2's & 3's are?? You can't pass a deer like that, no matter what the rules.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Sure they do, go ahead big daddy it will only hurt when ya smile!!



JShupe said:


> Do they take Amex?


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

So I assume to take them late so they can all breed? Good idea, if you're on thousands and thousands of acres..


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

willydavenport said:


> How long would you guess those g-2's & 3's are?? You can't pass a deer like that, no matter what the rules.


Pfft. Maybe 15 at the most. Friggen dink.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Kyle....*You know your horns! A buddy of mine had his hands on the horns, and he said the G2's were 14.5 inches. He said that the pictures don't do the Deer, justice!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck !


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

The deer is the leader of the low fence archery devision @ cola blanca


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Wow awesome buck

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Should have let him walk, G1s are too short HAHAHAHAHAHAHA,
what a beast


----------

